
Ask HN: Looking for an online / cloud backup solution - retube
Hi HN,<p>I have sub 1TB of personal data (photos, code, personal docs etc) that I want to backup online. I am looking for a solution that:<p>- windows or linux client<p>- allows me to specify the folders to backup (both local and external drives)<p>- doesn&#x27;t run automatically, is triggered manually by me<p>- ideally: deleted files are retained<p>- indefinite storage (as long as I continue to pay) no matter how infrequently I connect &#x2F; backup<p>Basically something functionally equivalent to  rsync.<p>I&#x27;ve looked at Onedrive, Backblaze and S3 and all have various issues.<p>Any recommendations? Thanks
======
mceachen
If you spin up a digital ocean droplet for $4/mo, then enable droplet backups
for $1/mo, you'd be able to use rsync proper. Any hosting service would serve
this task, but follow hardening guides and move ssh off of port 22.

It looks like rsync.net would be cheaper, though, and have the benefit of zfs
scrubbing.

------
ryan8020
I would suggest to take a look at owncloud
([https://owncloud.com/](https://owncloud.com/)). They have clients for every
device, are largely open source and have quite a few configuration options.

You can set them up on a server on the hosting provider of your trust or even
on your raspberry pi.

------
troydavis
Rsync.net ([http://www.rsync.net/](http://www.rsync.net/)) is used and very
highly regarded by many HN readers:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=rsync.net](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=rsync.net)

I don’t have firsthand experience with it.

~~~
retube
Looks promising, thanks!

------
brudgers
If the goal is backup, why not:

    
    
      Backup to a hard drive
      Go to a bank
      Put the hard drive in a safe deposit box
      For redundancy use multiple drives and boxes and banks

------
PearTechFiend
Couchdrop.io - you can even bring your own cloud storage or can use theirs.
Can use SFTP, SCP, FTP, Rsync etc. worth a look at?

